# Don't that look yummy



## sprucegum (Mar 1, 2021)

Smoked a little canadian bacon today

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 1, 2021)

Which one is the one you made for me?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks tasty, what cut of meat do you use for that?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 1, 2021)

looks fantastic. Nothing quite as good as home-smoked meat.


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 1, 2021)

Man, that does look good. What wood did you use?


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 1, 2021)

Local market had boneless pork loin on sale so we bought a couple. I like a little bacon but hate paying for all of the fat that renders out to make it crispy. 1 thin slice of this has more lean meat than a quarter pound of most belly bacon for about the same cost/lb. Fresh loins on sale are usually less than $2/lb. And not much fat to trim. Only takes 3 or 4 days in the brine. I smoke it to about 160 degrees so it is fully cooked. We freeze it in 1 pound pkgs. you can fry it up or use it cold as you would deli ham for Sammie's. I had a little apple wood left from the last time I smoked and I added a little cherry.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes they do for sure!!

I also used apple smoke on these the other day

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 1, 2021)

Since my eldest daughter is visiting this week, I'm smoking sockeye salmon tomorrow using alder wood. Her favorite. Will post photo later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 1, 2021)

Why does she like 'Alder' wood so much? No need to post her picture as being so many of us are older and might not be able to handle any excitement that may arise from such. Could be a health risk...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 1, 2021)

Alder is a traditional smoking wood used in Alaska for salmon and that's where she first tasted fish done with it. Amazing flavor. Here is what the onlinegrill.com says about it:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 1, 2021)

Which do you use? I know speckled alder and European black grow in your area. Or do you use Red alder, (commonly found as lumber) or another?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 1, 2021)

No idea. I bought it from a grilling supply company years ago.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 1, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> No idea. I bought it from a grilling supply company years ago.


Thanks Larry. Most of the 'Alder' chips we would get were western Red alder, worked fine for trout as well.


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 1, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Yes they do for sure!!
> 
> I also used apple smoke on these the other day
> 
> View attachment 204343


Barry - do you make your own sausage? I need to make me a batch before the weather warms up too much. I want some of those smoked sausages for ettoufe.


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 1, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Yes they do for sure!!
> 
> I also used apple smoke on these the other day
> 
> View attachment 204343


Hey Barry, do you ship?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 1, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Barry - do you make your own sausage? I need to make me a batch before the weather warms up too much. I want some of those smoked sausages for ettoufe.


Yes I do. This is venison with a new spice package and right before stuffing I added chopped purple cabbage to it to extend it. I'll be making another batch soon with a hot Italian spice package


William Tanner said:


> Hey Barry, do you ship?


Well the way USPS is right now, it would probably never get to you! LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 2, 2021)

I will have to try smoking something with alder. It is not hard to find, usually grows in wetter areas and along stream banks. I don't buy much smoking wood we are pretty much surrounded by trees, not hard to find one that needs a little pruning.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 2, 2021)

Ran all of those little flavor nuggets through the slicer about lunch time. Had a few samples as the work progressed. Really didn't feel that hungry when I was done. Those little end pieces that won't go through the slicer mighty tasty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2021)

You big tease!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 2, 2021)

I have had some like that and I think they used maple sugar with it somehow. That was jerky though.


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 2, 2021)

I used a pretty good slug of syrup in the brine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 2, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Since my eldest daughter is visiting this week, I'm smoking sockeye salmon tomorrow using alder wood. Her favorite. Will post photo later.


We had a change in plans and smoke two racks of ribs today instead of the salmon. Tomorrow is salmon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> We had a change in plans and smoke two racks of ribs today instead of the salmon. Tomorrow is salmon.


and still no pictures!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> Smoked a little canadian bacon today
> 
> View attachment 204310


Wish my wife liked canadian bacon - i'd make more of it. I usually just make it for my fly fishing buddies.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 3, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Alder is a traditional smoking wood used in Alaska for salmon and that's where she first tasted fish done with it. Amazing flavor. Here is what the onlinegrill.com says about it:
> 
> View attachment 204344


I had a uncle who's passion was dragging spoons around in lakes. He was quite successful and landed many lake trout and landlocked salmon. He also was good at smoking his catch. I believe he used mostly apple wood. Hardly a family gathering went by without some of his smoked fish. It was always great.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2021)

I was probably into my upper 20's before I had my first smoke salmon at a Jewish Deli in Orlando, FL. Up till then it was only smoked mullet, we'd get from an old gentleman who lived in Corpus Christi and he used an old refrigerator to smoke them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 3, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> and still no pictures!!


We have two preferences within the family for smoked salmon. So one part was on for 25 minute and the other for 40 minutes using alder. The 40 minute piece will be drier and more like Alaskan native smoked salmon. Very flakey.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey Dave, care to share your brine/cure recipe? 

Local meat market periodically has loins on sale, and I know what I'm going to do with the next one I pick up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 3, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Wish my wife liked canadian bacon - i'd make more of it. I usually just make it for my fly fishing buddies.


Hi buddy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> We have two preferences within the family for smoked salmon. So one part was on for 25 minute and the other for 40 minutes using alder. The 40 minute piece will be drier and more like Alaskan native smoked salmon. Very flakey.
> 
> View attachment 204454
> 
> View attachment 204455


Larry, that looks delicious!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## drycreek (Mar 6, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Hey Dave, care to share your brine/cure recipe?
> 
> Local meat market periodically has loins on sale, and I know what I'm going to do with the next one I pick up.


I keep waiting on that recipe as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 16, 2021)

Couldn't resist, seeing Dave's Canadian bacon stuck in my mind, and one of the local stores had loins on sale for $1.49 last week, so have 10# on the smoker right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Mar 16, 2021)

And off the grill resting. Will slice a little for supper with some black beans and rice, rest will go into fridge for cooling before slicing and freezing tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 16, 2021)

What did you cure them with?


----------



## trc65 (Mar 16, 2021)

Basic sodium nitrite (pink salt) brine I found here. http://nwedible.com/how-to-make-canadian-bacon-at-home/

3.5 days in the brine, 2.5 hours smoked with apple. I wasn't watching it closely enough and got the temp up to 160° so it may be slightly drier than I'd like. Most recipes I looked at suggested 150°. Still, very very tasty!

BTW, the recipe suggests using a gallon bag to brine a 4-5 lb roast, you really need a 2 gallon bag for that size roast.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 16, 2021)

This website has some great tutorials especially Bearcarvers. I've done his Canadian bacon and also his cured meats(deer). 

Here's the link to his Canadian bacon.

Just giving some more options to all!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 16, 2021)

I saw Bearcarvers tutorials\recipies, but decided to do a quicker wet cure instead of his 7-10 day dry cure. Also, I ordered the pink salt before I started looking for recipes, and I think most of his use Tender Quick instead. You can do a dry cure with the pink salt, but I was too impatient to do that the first time. 

If anyone is interested, here is the index to all of Bearcarvers recipes. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bears-step-by-step-index.159333/

I want to some dry curing next, but need to read up on it a little and look at more recipes.

One of his I really want to try is the cured pulled pork butt.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 17, 2021)

We used to dry cure when I was a kid and that took a while... if you were in the mood for it now, you bout have to wet cure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 17, 2021)

Tender quick is hard t find around here. I did find a recipe to make your own Tender Quick using the pink cure #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 17, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Tender quick is hard t find around here. I did find a recipe to make your own Tender Quick using the pink cure #1



Same here - so I use Cure #1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

